# Year Model



## Rickfeath (Feb 22, 2012)

How do I tell what year model tractor I have. It is a Ford series 2000 Diesel tractor with Select-o-Speed transmission. Bye


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

The Ford 2000 had two versions. There was a Ford 2000 manufactured from 1962 to 1965 which had a 4 cylinder engine. The next version was a Ford 2000 manufactured from 1965 to 1975 had a 3 cylinder engine. So you can easily determine which version you have. 

There is a flat spot on your bell housing just behind the starter that has 3 sets of numbers STAMPED into the metal: Serial Number, Model number, and Production Code. These numbers are often obscured by rust, paint or dirt. You may have to do some scraping to get to the numbers. There may also be a tag under the hood.

Visit the following site for more information regarding your tractor: www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_​serial.html 

Also visit Tractordata.com to learn more about your tractor .

Let us know what numbers you find, and we will help you decipher what you've got.


----------



## Rickfeath (Feb 22, 2012)

It is a 4 cylinder diesel. It will be a couple of days before I can try to get the numbers.


----------



## Rickfeath (Feb 22, 2012)

the only numbers I can find our:
960
diamond 88702 diamond
motor block number is: Conn 6015H


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The numbers you found on the bell housing (960 diamond 88702 diamond) are from a Ford 960. The Ford 900 series tractors were manufactured from 1954-57. 

The diesel engine (Conn 6015H) is a 1960 or later block, so it came from a Ford 2000.

If your transmission is marked 960, then your 2000 has had the SOS replaced with a 5 speed manual transmission from a 960. 

Can you confirm whether you have a 10 speed SOS automatic transmission or a 5 speed manual transmission?


----------



## Rickfeath (Feb 22, 2012)

it is a 5 speed transmission


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Swapping parts on these old tractors is fairly common. The best we can do on the date of your Ford 2000 is to say it was built between 1962 and 1965. You may be able to find a manufacturing code stamped into the rear end - but it's also possible that your rear end came from the 960.

BTW, you are better off with the 5 speed transmission. The SOS transmission is fine, but requires more maintenance, and is expensive to repair. In addition, it is hard to find a good mechanic to work on them.

Enjoy your 2000.


----------

